
CDC warns employees not to argue with anti-mask customers - sharkweek
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/513643-cdc-warns-employees-not-to-argue-with-anti-mask-customers
======
duxup
"if they make threats or become violent"

Well yes that makes sense.

